# Next TOTUGers Meeting



## Roy&Eira (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Please let me know if you wish to be removed from our distribution list.

Our next meeting is in two weeks at:-
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday October 31, 2010
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

Our MC will be Bob Greenhalgh . 
We need someone to provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Visit to Orlando – Roy Martin
3:30 – Cruise to Alaska - Cindy Beer 
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - ?
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of what members have to sell and rent	
     - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne
     -  Visit to Orlando November 2009 – Roy Martin	 or Tony Wohlfarth 
Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

I have replies from only a dozen members who have said that they will attend our meeting. If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## MoiAl (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone again on Sunday the 31st. I'm just on my way out to the airport for a week in Yorkshire. Sorry Roy I couldn't read your email on my blackberry. I'll see you all a week Sunday. Alton


----------



## Roy&Eira (Nov 1, 2010)

*Notes from our October 31 meeting*

Notes from TOTUGers meeting at:-
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
on  Sunday October 31, 2010 at 2:00pm to 5:00pm
Attending 
Keith Baker				Cindy and Yoram Beer
Tony Pereira				Joe and Marie Chenew
Alton and Moira Ellis			Mike and Dori Frankland
Bob Greenhalgh			Chris Hope  
Susie Seredu				Richard and Bettye Weaver
Roy and Eira Martin			Don and Sandy Symons
Jim Webb				Bill and Lynn Yates
Gord Moses				Jim and Marilyn Webb
Ted & Cindy Bomers

The meeting started at 2:00 pm with a mingle

Our MC , Mr. Bob Greenhalgh welcome everyone and asked the attendees to introduce them selves and talk about recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, resorts owned at etc.

Door prizes were given to the two first time attendees, Chris Hope and Tony Pereira.
All participants had promotional material and a package of information provided by Dial an Exchange.

Cindy and Yoram Beer gave an excellent presentation on their recent visit to Vancouver and Cruise to Alaska.

Richard and Bettye Weaver provided answers to question about cruses, shared information about their experiences cruising and distributed some information about cruses planned for the next 12 months. They have an e-mail distribution list which they use to send out cruse related information and our members were invited to join it.

Roy & Eira Martin talked about the trip they and their family made to Orlando and Disney land for Halloween last year and distributed some Halloween candies to the participants.

The discussion of items of interest included changes planned in the RCI exchange “rules” Kith Baker supplied a link to http://app.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/memenhancements/index.html?promo=VANN
thatt explains the change that is being implemented in November 2010.
There was some discussion about points systems and exchanging floating weeks. Questions were raised about the Marriot exchange system and “merger/relationship” between DAE and Red Week that none of the participant had information about. 

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    - Timeshare resale brokers, etc - Nancy Jo Osborne
    -  Visit to South Korea  – Mike and Dori Frankland

Our next meeting is schedule for April 10, 2011

The meeting ended at 4:30 with another mingle


----------



## Dori (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks again to all of you who work so hard to make these meetings so enjoyable. It was great to catch up with everyone and to meet some new members. Have a great winter and we'll see you in the spring!

dori


----------

